# Description needed The Scouring of Gate Pass



## Aljovin (Jan 2, 2010)

ALERT --- SPOILERS ---



I'm about to start this campaign, and for the White Wyrm encounter, 2 of the adversaries are White Wyrm Bandit and White Wyrm Guard. I haven't seen the description of those 2 adversaries, are they human, or is it another type of creature? 

I want to find minis to use for them, but I'm not sure how to describe them!

If they are standard humanoids (Human, Half-Orc), then it's easy, or should they be more reptilian?

Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, they're human.  "White Wyrm" is just the name of the group, not a physical description.


----------



## Aljovin (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you, that's what I was hoping!  (or at least in order to find some matching minis)


----------

